# RG6 as subwoofer cable to BFD? Cable TV/Sat protection on power conditioner?



## thewire (Jun 28, 2007)

I have a power conditioner that has a RG6 protection in/out for cable television. I recently purchased a BFD and need cables. I would like to know if I could use this feature on the power conditioner for preventing spikes to the subwoofer by use of adapters or if this is a waste of my effort. 

What I think I would need is a RG6 to RCA adapter to go from the output of the conditioner to the subwoofer. Then a Adapter F type (RG6) to RCA Male adapter connected to a female RCA to male XLR adapter on another RG6 cable into the BFD output. To hook up the BFD to my RCA output of my source, I would then use a RCA male to XLR female cable. 

Is this a good idea using the conditioner like this?

I was also looking at..


> 50ft PRO-AUDIO CABLE XLR FEMALE to RCA MALE
> 3ft PRO-AUDIO CABLE XLR MALE to RCA MALE


 that is in my shopping cart, but if using the conditioner with adapters, or adapters with RG6 without the conditioner instead will work as good, please let me know.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

> Is this a good idea using the conditioner like this?


It’s useless, really. Power surges don’t typically come down the line via signal-level connections when the equipment is plugged into a good surge protector. Besides, the internal filters might mess with your bass response...

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## thewire (Jun 28, 2007)

:T Makes better since now thank you.

I have one other question about these cables. I could use a 25ft instead of a 50ft if I run this cable behind baseboard into the equipment closet. I could (with permits and construction crew) run romex behind my screen in the conduit to install a new outlet for the subwoofer using an outlet to the equipment closet into an inlet. A female end of a power cord could plug into the inlet, and the power cord could be plugged into the same surge protector as my other audio gear on that dedicated circuit. The wires to my center channel are a 1.5' to 2' away from this conduit. I have 12 guage wire in the conduit presently. 

The other option, which I am unsure of, is to run Romex behind the new baseboard for the new outlet in the same way I would do the subwoofer cable. Then however I would need a 30ft to 50ft cable for the subwoofer (in wall/ceiling), but not worry about a distance from this romex cable to the center channel speaker wire if 1ft to 2ft is to close. 

Option A:

- Romex behind screen to power subwoofer but to close to speaker wire maybe. Less subwoofer cable distance.


Option B:

- Romex behind baseboard. (not sure this is to code) then longer subwoofer cable but less worry about center channel speaker wires. 

Which idea seems best?

Edit: I'm not sure if my stage is considered a wall in which I could install baseboard for running romex behind.


----------



## thewire (Jun 28, 2007)

As long as the Romex is not exposed. I think I will be alright. Where is a contractors number when you need it??

Cables are ordered.:rubeyes:


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

> I have one other question about these cables. I could use a 25ft instead of a 50ft if I run this cable behind baseboard into the equipment closet. I could (with permits and construction crew) run romex behind my screen in the conduit to install a new outlet for the subwoofer using an outlet to the equipment closet into an inlet. A female end of a power cord could plug into the inlet, and the power cord could be plugged into the same surge protector as my other audio gear on that dedicated circuit.


Using something like this? The second one is much cheaper, but will require some custom work to get it installed.

http://www.powerbridgesolution.com/aboutpowerbridge.html
http://www.stayonline.com/detail.aspx?ID=8718

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## thewire (Jun 28, 2007)

The first one is what I had described during the discussion of the home remodel. I will order the kit since "we" are most definitely not familiar with custom electrical jobs. :rolleyesno:


----------

